# Almond and cashew paste???



## peeper76 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have attempted butter chicken many times but it is never the same as at an Indian Resturant, not that I am surprised, I don't expect it to be the same.   But, I have never used almond or cashew butter or paste in any of the recipes i have tried.  Anyone have any advice or info they would like to share???


----------



## babetoo (Nov 17, 2008)

i haven't a clue. someone will come along and be able to help you.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes I use almond and cashew paste (more like fine powder) in some of the dishes I make.  I am not sure what tips you are looking for specifically.  I just powder cashews or blanched almonds and add them after I have sauteed the onions, tomatoes, spices etc and then add the cream. The nuts add body and a certain amount of richness to the sauce.


----------

